# The Internship on Blu-ray and DVD Oct 22nd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

The Internship hits Home video on Oct 22nd 2013!






















* Synopsis*
Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson team up to crash the digital world in this laugh-out-loud buddy comedy you’ve been searching for! Trying to reboot their obsolete careers, old-school salesmen Billy (Vaughn) and Nick (Wilson) talk their way into an internship program at the state-of-the-art Google campus, vying for a handful of spots among tech-savvy college students who are half their age and twice as smart. The competition is fiercely funny as Billy and Nick break all the rules in a hilarious quest to land their dream jobs!

The Internship Special Features:
● Deleted Scenes (Blu-ray only)
● Unrated Edition (Blu-ray and DVD)
● Any Given Monday
● Theatrical and Unrated Audio Commentary with Shawn Levy Sneak Peeks
● Sneak Peeks

The Internship Unrated Blu-ray
Street Date: October 22, 2013
Prebook Date: September 11, 2013
Screen Format: Widescreen 16.9 aspect ratio
Audio: English 5.1 DTS-HD-MA
Spanish 5.1 DD
French 5.1 DD
Subtitles: English/French/Spanish
Total Run Time: 167 minutes
U.S. Rating: PG-13
Closed Captioned: Yes

The Internship Unrated DVD
Street Date: October 22, 2013
Prebook Date: September 11, 2013
Screen Format: Widescreen 16.9 aspect ratio
Audio: English 5.1 DD
Spanish 2.0 Surround DD
French 2.0 Surround DD
Subtitles: English/French/Spanish
Total Run Time: 130 minutes
U.S. Rating: PG-13
Closed Captioned: Yes


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy National Boss's Day! That's right, today is the day you get to tell your boss how thrilled you are to work on Saturdays or on your sick day!

To celebrate the special person in your life who signs your checks, as well as the Blu-ray and DVD release of The Internship, 20th Century Fox has created these fabulous ecards featuring Dylan O'Brien, Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson!

The Internship is available now on Digital HD and will be in stores nationwide on October 22 courtesy of 20th Century Fox Home Entertainment


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

lol. Now those are funny. Thanks for sharing and happy Boss day to all the Bosses of the world!

By the way, how is the movie "The internship". Rental or a buy?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

honestly I don't know. I'm gonna give it a rental though and report back, so expect a review next week


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I saw a screener of it before it was released and it was good but I would place it firmly in the rental category.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I gave it a rent and posted the review for you guys. I'd have to agree with Infrasonic. funny, but a one off


----------

